# Die Telekom hat immer Recht



## ueberrascht (20 September 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe eure Meldungen aufmerksam gelesen und und dabei den Eindruck gewonnen, dass es ein Spiel wäre, sich mit der Telekom zu streiten.

Ich hatte selber eine Gerichtsverhandlung mit der Telekom wegen Rechnungen aus dem Jahr 2001.
*Hierbei hat die Telekom über mehrere Monate Einzelverbindungen von Call by Call Anbietern auf den Rechnungen ausgewiesen, deren Summe dann unter der Rubrik „andere Anbieter“ einen weitaus höheren Gesamtbetrag ausgemacht hat als die addierten Beträge der gelisteten Einzelverbindungen.* In Summe mehrere hundert Euro.

Für mich eigentlich ein klarer Sachverhalt, nämlich dass die Telekom zu ihren Gunsten die Einzelverbindungen falsch addiert hat. Ich habe deswegen rückwirkend für mehrere Monate die Rechnungen bei der Telekom reklamiert und um Rückbuchung der zuviel gezahlten Beträge gebeten.

Die Telekom hat auf mehre Faxe und Schreiben nicht geantwortet.

Nach mehreren Jahren kam es nun zur Verhandlung, bei der das Gericht keinen Zweifel daran gelassen hat, dass die Telekom praktisch alles machen könne. Die Rechnungen können noch so falsch sein, Addition, Subtraktion etc. alles ist nicht der Telekom anzulasten. Die Gesetze würden es der Telekom ermöglichen, immer einen Grund zu finden, nach dem nicht sie sondern irgend jemand anders dafür verantwortlich wäre (*Stichwort Passivlegitimation*) bzw. sie einbehaltene Gelder gar nicht mehr hätte (*Stichwort Entreicherung*).

*Mir wurde dringend geraten die Klage zurückzunehmen.*
Andernfalls würde erst mal ein Gutachten über die Rechnungslegung der Telekom über mehrere tausend Euro fällig und das sei sicher erst der Anfang der Gutachterschlacht. Der Telekom Anwalt sagte mir unverblümt, er werde, falls ich die Klage nicht zurücknehme auch ein sogenanntes Streitgespräch mit den Rechtsanwälte der Call by Call Anbieter einfordern um zu klären wie sie die Überweisung der Rechnungsgebühren beurteilen würden. Auch hier müsste die Kosten der Unterlegene zahlen.

*Wer hat ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht und was ist dabei rausgekommen?*

Sollte ein Rechtsanwalt anderer Meinung sein als das Gericht oder der Telekom Anwalt, bitte gerne melden. Nach meinen Erfahrungen muss ich feststellen, dass man sich in dem Umfeld in einem Minenfeld befindet, wo jeder Tritt ein Fehltritt ist.


----------



## Lumumba (20 September 2004)

Meine Meinung kennst Du: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=11949#11949


----------



## wibu (20 September 2004)

Erstmal: Es ist kein Spiel, sich mit der T. rumzuschlagen, sondern nervtötende Arbeit.

Du hast selbst geklagt und hattest eine Gerichtsverhandlung? Poste doch mal das Aktenzeichen. Oder war es nur ein Gütetermin? Oder gar nichts?



> Nach mehreren Jahren kam es nun zur Verhandlung, bei der das Gericht keinen Zweifel daran gelassen hat, dass die Telekom praktisch alles machen könne. Die Rechnungen können noch so falsch sein, Addition, Subtraktion etc. alles ist nicht der Telekom anzulasten. Die Gesetze würden es der Telekom ermöglichen, immer einen Grund zu finden, nach dem nicht sie sondern irgend jemand anders dafür verantwortlich wäre (Stichwort Passivlegitimation) bzw. sie einbehaltene Gelder gar nicht mehr hätte (Stichwort Entreicherung).


Und das soll dir das Gericht gesagt haben? Nicht zu glauben.



> Mir wurde dringend geraten die Klage zurückzunehmen.
> Andernfalls würde erst mal ein Gutachten über die Rechnungslegung der Telekom über mehrere tausend Euro fällig und das sei sicher erst der Anfang der Gutachterschlacht.


Bei fehlerhafter Addition in der Telefonrechnung? Auch nicht zu glauben. Wer erzählt denn sowas?

Du bist doch nicht zufällig im Inkassobereich bei irgendeinem dieser Unternehmen tätig und versuchst ,dir die Arbeit zu erleichtern?

Gruß wibu

P.S. Ja, ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Lies http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3386


----------



## Lumumba (20 September 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal: Es ist kein Spiel, sich mit der T. rumzuschlagen, sondern nervtötende Arbeit.


Das ist wohl wahr...


			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist doch nicht zufällig im Inkassobereich bei irgendeinem dieser Unternehmen tätig und versuchst ,dir die Arbeit zu erleichtern?


Meinst Du, das gibt es...?   
Wenn er sich nicht mehr meldet, wissen wir bescheid, oder?  :argue:


----------



## Teleton (20 September 2004)

ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> ....die Telekom zu ihren Gunsten die Einzelverbindungen falsch addiert hat.
> ....
> Andernfalls würde erst mal ein Gutachten über die Rechnungslegung der Telekom über mehrere tausend Euro fällig und das sei sicher erst der Anfang der Gutachterschlacht.



Verstehe ich nicht , zu welcher Frage ein Gutachten?
Nach Deiner Schilderung müssen sich die offensichtlichen Rechenfehler doch unmittelbar aus den Rechnungen ergeben.

Teleton

P.S.: Falls Du nicht anwaltlich vertreten bist, solltest Du das schleunigst nachholen, die Sache scheint etwas schräg zu laufen.


----------



## ueberrascht (20 September 2004)

*Telekom*

Also, 

daß man als Reaktion auf mein Posting das Aktenzeichen wiss will scheint mir doch völlig ungewöhnlich zu sein. Wer kann ausser der Telekom selbst daran Interesse haben? Nur der Telekom sagt das Aktenzeichen etwas über den Fall. Nämlich wer welches Problem mit ihr öffentlich macht.

Ansonsten sind die Antworten substanzlos geblieben.

Die frage nach dem Gutachten hatte ich bereits beantwortet. 

Wie werden die Telekom Rechnungen der Call by Call Anbieter erstellt. Durch die Analyse der Gespräche die über den entsprechenden Telekomanschluss gelaufen sind und die desghalb am besten die Telekom kennt oder durch nur durch die Meldungen der Call by Call Anbieter an die Telekom, die dann die Rechnung aufgrund derer schreibt. Das ist die entscheidende Frage deren Antwort offentsichtlich dem Gericht nicht bekannt ist (und das verstehe ich auch nicht).

Ein Fachmann weiß sicherlich sofort was ich meine.

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## A John (20 September 2004)

ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> *Mir wurde dringend geraten die Klage zurückzunehmen.*
> Andernfalls würde erst mal ein Gutachten über die Rechnungslegung der Telekom über mehrere tausend Euro fällig und das sei sicher erst der Anfang der Gutachterschlacht. Der Telekom Anwalt sagte mir unverblümt, er werde, falls ich die Klage nicht zurücknehme auch ein sogenanntes Streitgespräch mit den Rechtsanwälte der Call by Call Anbieter einfordern um zu klären wie sie die Überweisung der Rechnungsgebühren beurteilen würden. Auch hier müsste die Kosten der Unterlegene zahlen.


Gucke hier: http://www.zdnet.de/news/tkomm/0,39023151,2111355,00.htm
Und hier: http://www.telespiegel.de/news/040804.html
Und hier: http://www.golem.de/0103/12778.html

Ganz allgemein haben es sich etliche Großfirmen angewöhnt, ihre Opfer in Ermangelung berechtigter Forderungen mit der Kostenkeule niederzuknüppeln.
Nach dem Motto: Wir bestreiten, dass 3 + 2 = 5 ist und beantragen Beweis durch Sachverständigengutachten. Dieses Spiel kann sich über Jahre hinziehen. Man nennt es "mürbe reiten".
Nach meiner Erfahrung hast Du ohne einen engagierten Spitzenanwalt, (Stundensatz > 250 EUR),  noch nichtmal eine theoretische Chance. 
Eine außergerichtliche Lösung mit einem für Dich halbwegs zumutbaren Ergebnis halte ich für nahezu ausgeschlossen.
Die Aggression der Telekom gegenüber ihren Kunden ist sprichwörtlich.

Dass es Richter gibt, deren Urteilsvermögen an der Grenze zum Schwachsinn laviert, hast Du ja schon selber gemerkt.

IMHO hast Du 3 Möglichkeiten: Entweder (1) Du gibst auf, oder (2) Du füllst die Kriegskasse.
Für mich und einige Freunde / Verwandte hat sich (3) als beste Lösung erwiesen:
Anbieter wechseln und auf stur schalten. Wenn der Kunde weg ist, geben sie anscheinend früher auf. Funktioniert aber nur in einem frühen Stadium der Auseinandersetzung.

Gruss A. John


----------



## ueberrascht (20 September 2004)

*Anbieterwechsel*

Danke  für deine Antwort.

Ich denke auch, daß es so läuft. Es bleibt nur der Anbieterwechsel, da ein Spitzenanwalt nur gegen Stundenhonorar zu finden ist und deswegen die Sache von vorherein in keinem vernünftigen Verhältniss steht.

Gut für die Telekom schlecht für die Verbraucher. Wer macht eigentlich solche Gesetze??!


----------



## A John (20 September 2004)

*Re: Anbieterwechsel*



			
				ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> Danke  für deine Antwort.
> Gut für die Telekom schlecht für die Verbraucher. Wer macht eigentlich solche Gesetze??!


Der Gesetzgeber. Mit "fachlicher Beratung" u.A. durch die Telekom.
Vergiss nicht, die Telkom ist defacto ein Staatsbetrieb.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

Jetzt geht mir ein Licht auf. Jetzt verstehe ich, was das Gericht gemeint hat.

Die Telekoms (auch Call by Call Anbieter) schieben sich gegenseitig die Schuld zu und ich kann NIEMALS NACHWEISN WER WELCHE Rechnung wem in Rechnung gestellt und überwiesen hat. So kann meine Klage keine Chance haben.

Deine Links sind eigentlich die Antwort.

Dankeschön.


----------



## Teleton (20 September 2004)

Auch die Telekom kocht nur mit Wasser.
Selbst ein einfacher Landanwalt kann die Telekom problemlos (zu den gesetzlichen Gebühren)in die Knie zwingen wenns der Fall hergibt.
Die Telekom selber ist entgegen anderer Ansichten ausgesprochen klagefaul-sonst wären die Foren voll mit Leuten die ne Klage am Hals haben-.


Teleton


----------



## ueberrascht (20 September 2004)

*Telekom kocht nur mit wasser*

Kann ich leider so nicht bestätigen.

So zumindest nach Angaben des Gerichts. Es gibt wohl - ja man muss fast sagen unzählige - Klagen gegen die Telekom. Änlich meinem Fall oder praktisch identisch. Alle verlaufen wohl nach dem selben Muster wie von John beschrieben. Alle scheitern.

Der Gesetzgeber in persona der Bundesregierung hat es wohl so gewollt. Das ist so und man muss es wohl akzeptieren.  

*Wäre es anders, würden hier unzählige "Landanwälte" posten und  ihre Dienstleistung zu den gesetzlichen Gebühren anbieten*.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2004)

*Re: Telekom kocht nur mit wasser*



			
				ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wohl - ja man muss fast sagen unzählige - Klagen gegen die Telekom. .



Auf welchen Unterlagen basieren diese Erkenntnisse ?  Bitte mit Links und  AZ. 
  Andernfalls kann das nur als Hörensagen oder sogar bewußte und vorsätzliche 
Verunsicherung der Forenleser angesehen werden



cp


----------



## A John (20 September 2004)

*Re: Telekom kocht nur mit wasser*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welchen Unterlagen basieren diese Erkenntnisse ?  Bitte mit Links und  AZ.
> Andernfalls kann das nur als Hörensagen oder sogar bewußte und vorsätzliche Verunsicherung der Forenleser angesehen werden


Google hilt!
http://www.google.com/search?q=telekom+klage&sourceid=opera&num=100&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&lr=lang_de
OK, es sind nicht "unzählige", aber 68200 Treffer bei "Telekom+Klage" sind IMO kein Pappenstiel.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2004)

und bei jedem "Hit" steht das AZ und T-Kom hat gewonnen?  Außerdem geht es in diesem Forum 
um Mehrwertdienste im speziellen Fall Dialer  und nicht um allgemeine Probleme mit der T-Kom 

cp

PS: Das wäre nicht der erste  Versuch in diesem Forum mit nebulösen Aussagen Verunsicherung 
zu schüren


----------



## ueberrascht (20 September 2004)

*Links und AZ*

Mir drängt sich mittlerweile förmlich der Verdacht auf, daß die Telekom in diesem Forum kräftig mitpostet.

Sorry, aber das ist doch zu durchschaubar, lieber Captain.

Geh doch lieber auf den Fall ein, vielleicht lerne ich ja was zum Thema?!!


----------



## Teleton (20 September 2004)

*Re: Telekom kocht nur mit wasser*



			
				ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> *Wäre es anders, würden hier unzählige "Landanwälte" posten und  ihre Dienstleistung zu den gesetzlichen Gebühren anbieten*.



Ich kann die Landanwälte da schon verstehen,wozu Werbung machen für Sachen die nix einbringen. D.h. ja noch lange nicht dass solche Sachen nicht vernünftig bearbeitet werden.

Teleton

Und das mit den massenhaft Verfahren halte ich immer noch fürn Gerücht. Mit nem Mahnbescheid ist die DTAG allerdings schnell dabei aber dann...


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2004)

*Re: Links und AZ*



			
				ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> Mir drängt sich mittlerweile förmlich der Verdacht auf, daß die Telekom in diesem Forum kräftig mitpostet.
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist doch zu durchschaubar, lieber Captain.



 :vlol:   :vlol:   :vlol: 

der erste, der mal Butter bei die Fische tun muß,  bist du selber , seit wann postest du hier
 und seit wann ich? Wenn deine  abstrusen Unterstellungen zuträfen, hätten das die Mods schon längst gemerkt 
Frag mal einen der Mods oder am besten den Admin...

cp


----------



## ueberrascht (20 September 2004)

*Unterstellungen*

Dein wording scheint mir doch sehr "emotional" zu sein. Vor allem weil Du mich ja gar nicht kennst.

Weder möchte ich Dir etwas unterstellen noch im Forum Unruhe stiften noch nebulöse Aussagen treffen. Allerdings weiss mittlerweile jedes Kind, und du scheinst ja ein alter Hase zu sein, dass man AZ's nicht so ohne weiteres in einem Internetforum postet, noch dazu wo sie ausser der Telekom und dem Gericht überhaupt niemand etwas sagen. 

Für dieses  Thema ist das AZ völlig unbedeutend. 

Anyway, man sollte die Dinge jenseits des Gegensatzes von Gut und Böse sehen. Das waS John gepostet hat, ist für mich logisch und deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. 

Wenn ein Gericht von Massen von Telekomklagen spricht,  interessiert mich nicht welche AZ's diese haben. Ich nehme es zur Kenntnis.

Deinen Beitrag habe ich auch zur Kenntnis genommen. Ich habe daraus keinen hilfreichen Input erfahren.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 September 2004)

ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte selber eine Gerichtsverhandlung mit der Telekom wegen Rechnungen aus dem Jahr 2001.
> Hierbei hat die Telekom über mehrere Monate Einzelverbindungen von Call by Call Anbietern auf den Rechnungen ausgewiesen, *deren Summe dann unter der Rubrik „andere Anbieter“ einen weitaus höheren Gesamtbetrag ausgemacht hat als die addierten Beträge der gelisteten Einzelverbindungen.* In Summe mehrere hundert Euro.
> 
> Für mich eigentlich ein klarer Sachverhalt, nämlich *dass die Telekom zu ihren Gunsten die Einzelverbindungen falsch addiert hat.* Ich habe deswegen rückwirkend für mehrere Monate die Rechnungen bei der Telekom reklamiert und um Rückbuchung der zuviel gezahlten Beträge gebeten. (...)
> ...


1. ist einfachste Mathematik keinem Sachverständigenbeweis zugänglich - das hat der Richter selbst zu können. Macht er was falsch -> Berufung (in diesem Fall ausnahmsweise: ggf. Verfassungsbeschwerde)
2. ermöglicht kein deutsches Gesetz der Telekom Abrechnungsfehler contra Adam Riese
3. benötigt man hierfür sicherlich keinen Spitzenanwalt, sondern eigentlich nur einen Taschenrechner
4. habe ich die DTAG bislang im Forum nicht entdeckt, weshalb (insgesamt)
5. dein Posting auf mich auch einen seltsamen Eindruck macht. 

Wer bist du? Dein Schreibstil ist juristisch geprägt, der Inhalt aber juristischer Unsinn. Erkläre mir das bitte.


----------



## technofreak (20 September 2004)

@ueberrascht 

es ist in diesem Forum nicht üblich, mit  nicht überprüfbaren Pauschalaussagen zu 
hantieren . Hier wird großer Wert auf Nachvollziehbarkeit gelegt. Siehe  Rechtsforum.
   Von dieser Praxis werden wir nicht abweichen. 

Daher bitte konkrete Fälle und Urteile.  

tf


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 September 2004)

*Re: Links und AZ*



			
				ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> Geh doch lieber auf den Fall ein, vielleicht lerne ich ja was zum Thema?!!



Wenn Du willst, dass jemand auf Deinen Fall eingeht, dann solltest Du selbst Deinem tollen Rat folgen. Wie kann man auf Basis so wager Infos etwas fundiertes schreiben? Und  Angriffe auf geschaetzte Forenmitglieder machen sicherlich nicht beliebter. 

Dass die T-Com Rechnungsposten nicht aufsummieren kann, halte ich fuer extrem unwahrscheinlich, bei aller Kundenunfreundlichkeit, die ich selbst erfahren habe. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, eine eingescannte (anonymisierte) Rechnung wuerde Wunder wirken. Warum hast Du dann ueberhaupt bezahlt? Ich wuerde die Zahlung erst einmal verweigern, bzw solche Rechnungen einfach von der naechten Rechnung einbehalten (Aufrechnung). Dann ist es an der Telekom, die Rechtmaessigkeit zu zeigen.

Die von A. John zitierten Links listen uebrigens alle Faelle von fehlerhaftem Angaben der Gespraeche (Doppelabrechnungen, falsche Dauer...) auf, und keine falsche Addition... 
:gruebel:  :gruebel: Ist IMHO doch ein wichtiger Unterschied.

Gr,
TSCN


----------



## ueberrascht (20 September 2004)

*Juristischer Unsinn*

Ja Ja, 

lieber Katzehai. 
Juristischer Unsinn, das habe ich auch gedacht bis zur Gerichtsverhandlung. 
Die Telekom kann auf ihrer Rechnung, nehmen wir zb. Juli 2001 zb. 2 einzelgelistete Gespräche des Verbindungsnetznetzbetreibers MCI Worldcom (call by Call-Anbieter) zu je 2,5 DM und 3,5 DM zusammenaddieren und es kommt dann als Summe auf dem Übersichtsblatt der Rechnung bei der Rubrik Mci Worldcom zb. 115 DM raus.

Das geht!! Der grund ist dass die Telekom sagt, sie liste nur die Daten auf die ihr von MCI worldcom gemeldet werden und nicht die. die von dem Anschluss, der ja der telekom gehört, tatsächlich geführt wurden. 

Und so kann der Call by Call Anbieter MCI Worldcom 2 Einzelgespräche melden und eine Summe dieser Einzelgespräche und beide haben nichts (siehe oben) miteinander zu tun. dann sagt die Telekom die Gesamtsumme (DM 115) hätte sie überwiesen an MCI und nicht die Summe der Einzelgespräche (DM 2,5 und 3,5=DM 6). 

Deswegen hätte sie das Geld nicht mehr und man könnte es deswegen auch nicht mehr bei ihr einklagen. 

*So liebe Spezialisten, das wars und wers nicht glaubt oder versteht, für den habe ich Verständnis den mir gehts genauso.*


----------



## technofreak (20 September 2004)

solange du keine  nachvollziehbaren  Fakts lieferst,  kannst du schreiben, was du willst,
das erhöht die Glaubwürdigkeit nicht im mindesten ,

tf

Thread verschoben , da es offensichtlich nicht um (Mehrwert)Dialer geht


----------



## KatzenHai (20 September 2004)

ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> Der Telekom Anwalt sagte mir unverblümt, er werde, falls ich die Klage nicht zurücknehme auch ein sogenanntes *Streitgespräch* mit den Rechtsanwälte der Call by Call Anbieter einfordern um zu klären wie sie die Überweisung der Rechnungsgebühren beurteilen würden. Auch hier müsste die Kosten der Unterlegene zahlen.


?????? Woher auch immer diese Auffassung resultiert ......


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 September 2004)

OK, im Prinzip ist es durchaus denkbar, dass in so einem Fall der eigentliche Anspruch gegen MCI Telecom geltend gemacht werden muesste, weil T-Com nur durchreicht. 
Was durch die lange Zeit vermutlich zu spaet waere. Hoert sich so an, als solltest Du Dich mit einem guten Anwalt in Verbindung setzen, der sich mit der Thematik auskennt, zumindest wenn es Dir das wert ist, evt bestehende Ansprueche noch geltend zu machen. *Wer hat Dich bis jetzt vertreten? Wie weit ist das Verfahren? Um wieviel Geld geht es?*


----------



## ueberrascht (20 September 2004)

*Urteil*

*Es wird kein Urteil geben, weil ich die Klage zurücknehmen werde.*

Ohne teuren topspezialisten besteht null Chance den prozess zu gewinnen, mit teurem Topspezialisten ist die Chance, nach dem was ich gelernt habe, auch sehr gering.

Alleine die Gutachten, die der Verlierer bezahlen muss, würden je mindestens 1000 Euro kosten. Erstes Gutachten, dann gegengutachten und dann Stichgutachten. Dann Streitgespräch mit den Anwälten den betroffenen Call by Call Anbietern wegen dem überwiesenen? oder nicht erhaltenem? Geld oder was auch immer, der Telekomanwalt hat bereits erkennen lassen, was das Prozessrecht alles hergibt.

Vielleicht meldet sich ja irgendwann einer auf mein Posting der ähnliches erlebt hat, dann habt ihr zumindest das Gefühl, dass sowas möglich sein *könnte*!!


----------



## KatzenHai (20 September 2004)

*Re: Juristischer Unsinn*



			
				ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom kann auf ihrer Rechnung, nehmen wir zb. Juli 2001 zb. 2 einzelgelistete Gespräche des Verbindungsnetznetzbetreibers MCI Worldcom (call by Call-Anbieter) zu je 2,5 DM und 3,5 DM zusammenaddieren und es kommt dann als Summe auf dem Übersichtsblatt der Rechnung bei der Rubrik Mci Worldcom zb. 115 DM raus.
> 
> Das geht!! Der grund ist dass die Telekom sagt, sie liste nur die Daten auf die ihr von MCI worldcom gemeldet werden und nicht die. die von dem Anschluss, der ja der telekom gehört, tatsächlich geführt wurden.
> 
> Und so kann der Call by Call Anbieter MCI Worldcom 2 Einzelgespräche melden und eine Summe dieser Einzelgespräche und beide haben nichts (siehe oben) miteinander zu tun. dann sagt die Telekom die Gesamtsumme (DM 115) hätte sie überwiesen an MCI und nicht die Summe der Einzelgespräche (DM 2,5 und 3,5=DM 6).


Ok, das klingt schon anders.

Wobei die einzelnen Beträge in sich (innerhalb der Rechnung) schlüssig sein müssen, irgendwo muss also noch eine weitere Forderung von 105 DM auftauchen.


----------



## Lumumba (20 September 2004)

*Re: Links und AZ*



			
				ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> Mir drängt sich mittlerweile förmlich der Verdacht auf, daß die Telekom in diesem Forum kräftig mitpostet.
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist doch zu durchschaubar, lieber Captain.


DAS war nun der Witz des Tages... :vlol:  :respekt:


----------



## Teleton (20 September 2004)

*Re: Urteil*



			
				ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> *Es wird kein Urteil geben, weil ich die Klage zurücknehmen werde.*



Deine Entscheidung.



> Ohne teuren topspezialisten besteht null Chance den prozess zu gewinnen, mit teurem Topspezialisten ist die Chance, nach dem was ich gelernt habe, auch sehr gering.



Die Gegenseite hat doch auch keinen. 
Wenn die Sache hier schlecht aussieht liegts daran dass Du anscheinend den Falschen verklagt hast. DTAG ist für die anderen Anbieter  nur als Inkassoinstitut  tätig (und das auch nur widerwillig). 




> Alleine die Gutachten, die der Verlierer bezahlen muss, würden je mindestens 1000 Euro kosten. Erstes Gutachten, dann gegengutachten und dann Stichgutachten. Dann Streitgespräch mit den Anwälten den betroffenen Call by Call Anbietern wegen dem überwiesenen? oder nicht erhaltenem? Geld oder was auch immer, der Telekomanwalt hat bereits erkennen lassen, was das Prozessrecht alles hergibt.



Das mit den Gutachten ist Stuss die sind nicht erforderlich  (es sei denn es gibt noch weitere Details die Du bisher nicht mitgeteilt hast). Ausserdem warum 3 Stück, kaum ein Amtsrichter wird sich die Mühe machen dem ersten Gutachten nicht zu glauben.
Streitgespräch? Hat der Gegenanwalt möglicherweise von *Streitverkündung* gesprochen ? Damit werden die Streitverkündeten in den Prozess einbezogen, damit die (Beweis)Ergebnisse des Prozess auch gegen diesen gelten. Völlig normaler Vorgang in einem Prozess.

Teleton

P.S.: Hör bitte auf von der grossen mächtigen DTAG zu schwadronieren, die immer gewinnt und denen man nur mit Telekomunikationsgiganten zu saftigen Stundenlöhnen beikommen kann.

 Nachher kommt noch jemand auf die Idee und  glaubt da ist was dran.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 September 2004)

Nachschlag:

Variante 1:
Die DTAG hat die EVNs der Drittanbieter in der Rechnung drin. Dann müssen die sich auf die richtige Summe addieren lassen - sonst falsche Rechnung (kein Sachverständiger für nötig).

Varinate 2:
Es gibt keine EVNs der einzelnen CbC-Anbieter - woher hast du dann deine Abrechnungsfehlerinfos?

Kurzum:
Du schreibst von 2 einzeln berechneten Verbindungen - das spricht für EVN. Dann muss der aber auch (vgl. § 14 TKV) stimmen.


			
				§ 14 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis muß im Rahmen der datenschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen die Entgelte so detailliert ausweisen, daß die Überprüfung und Kontrolle der entstandenen Entgeltforderungen möglich ist.


Oder es gibt nur eine Summe - dann musst du dich für alles weitere an den CbC-Anbieter wenden.

Kurzum: Deine Story ist (immer noch) nicht ganz rund.

Stell doch mal die Rechnung (deine Daten anonymisiert) hier rein, bitte.

P.S.: weder der Magenta-Riese noch deren Anwälte haben immer Recht - im Gegenteil (eigene Erfahrung)


----------



## A John (20 September 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nachschlag:
> P.S.: weder der Magenta-Riese noch deren Anwälte haben immer Recht - im Gegenteil (eigene Erfahrung)


Stimmt! Allerdings sind Recht -haben- und Recht -bekommen- 2 sehr unterschiedliche Dinge.

@ ueberrascht:
Mein Rat: Bei 115 EUR hau ein Ei drüber, sonst wirfst Du vermutlich gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher.
Und grundsätzlich: Wechsle den Anbieter. 

Gruss A. John


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 September 2004)

@ A. John

man bemerke, dass etliche der Dialerprozesse, z.B. das des BGH, von alternativen Telcos durchgefochten wurden. Und in diesem Fall mag es die T-Com durch Aussitzen verbockt haben, aber die Unregelmaessigkeiten in der Abrechnung sind oft nicht dem Rosa Riesen zuzuschreiben. Der kriegt nur zwangslaeufig die meisten Pruegel, weil Ex-Monopolist.

Obs woanders besser wird, ist also a priori nicht sicher.
Gr,
TSCn


----------



## disciple (20 September 2004)

Zum Thema übermächtiger Magenta-Riese und "die kochen auch nur mit Wasser":

Ich hab hier irgendwo noch einen sehr schönen Zeitungsbericht. Die Telekom hat eine überhöhte Rechnung ausgestellt. Per Gerichtsurteil ist die Telekom zur Rückzahlung verpflichtet worden. Als sie dieser Zahlung nicht nachgekommen ist, hat der Anwalt des Anklägers ein "Vollstreckungsgesuch" eingericht (heißt das so? Katzenhai darf mich da gerne verbessern  )
Auf jeden Fall ist der Gerichtsvollzieher in den nächsten T-Punkt marschiert. Da die Kasse nicht ausreichend gefüllt war, hat der Gerichtsvollzieher die Telefone und ein Fax-Gerät aus dem T-Punkt gepfändet.

Nachzulesen in einer C't von 2003 oder 2002. Ich such den exakten Artikel noch raus. Quintessenz: Mit genug Mut und ein wenig Dreistigkeit, kann man sich gegen jeden durchsetzen.


----------



## ueberrascht (21 September 2004)

*Katzenhai § 14*



			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Nachschlag:
> 
> Variante 1:
> Die DTAG hat die EVNs der Drittanbieter in der Rechnung drin. Dann müssen die sich auf die richtige Summe addieren lassen - sonst falsche Rechnung (kein Sachverständiger für nötig).
> ...


Es gibt sowohl Variante 1 als auch Variante 2 bei den Rechnungen. Bei Variante 2 hat das Gericht von vorherein abgewunken. Bei Variante 1 hat das Gericht zum Telekomanwalt gesagt, dass doch der Kunde einen Anspruch auf die richtigkeit der Rechnung hat und hier sind offentsichtlich Einzelbeträge falsch addiert worden. Die Rechnung müsste doch richtig sein.

Der Telekomanwalt hat dies aber verneint wie bereits dargelegt:


			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> ]Die Telekom kann auf ihrer Rechnung, nehmen wir zb. Juli 2001 zb. 2 einzelgelistete Gespräche des Verbindungsnetznetzbetreibers MCI Worldcom (call by Call-Anbieter) zu je 2,5 DM und 3,5 DM zusammenaddieren und es kommt dann als Summe auf dem Übersichtsblatt der Rechnung bei der Rubrik Mci Worldcom zb. 115 DM raus.
> 
> Das geht!! Der grund ist dass die Telekom sagt, sie liste nur die Daten auf die ihr von MCI worldcom gemeldet werden und nicht die. die von dem Anschluss, der ja der telekom gehört, tatsächlich geführt wurden.
> 
> Und so kann der Call by Call Anbieter MCI Worldcom 2 Einzelgespräche melden und eine Summe dieser Einzelgespräche und beide haben nichts (siehe oben) miteinander zu tun. dann sagt die Telekom die Gesamtsumme (DM 115) hätte sie überwiesen an MCI und nicht die Summe der Einzelgespräche (DM 2,5 und 3,5=DM 6).


Die Telekom sagt, sie sei nicht Passivlegitimiert, weil ja zb. MCI Worldcom ihr wenn überhaupt (muss von mir noch bewiesen werden) falsche oder unvollständige Abrechnungsdaten gemeldet hätte und zweitens sie sei Entreichert, sprich sie hätte das Geld nicht mehr, denn sie habe den Summenbetrag (höher als die Einzelbeträge) an die Telekom überwiesen.

Tatsächlich habe ich als Einwand (*ohne Anwalt*) auch § 14 ins Feld gebracht, das Gericht hat dies aber in diesem Zusammenhang nicht als wesentlich erachtet.

Wenn ich es hinkriege stelle ich eine Beispielrechnung ins Forum, ich denke nur mehr als das gerade beschriebene kann man daraus auch nicht ablesen. Für einen rechtlichen Laien sieht meine Welt und eure Welt somit gleich aus. 
Für einen Spezialisten kann aber durchaus* 1+3 gleich 15 *ergeben. Fehlt also 11. Wo 11 geblieben ist, müsste ich der Telekom nachweisen. Deswegen das Sachverständigengutachten! Und solange bleibt 1+3 gleich 15 oder sonstwas.

*Thats it.*


----------



## Counselor (21 September 2004)

*Re: Katzenhai § 14*



			
				ueberrascht schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom sagt, sie sei nicht Passivlegitimiert, weil ja zb. MCI Worldcom ihr wenn überhaupt (muss von mir noch bewiesen werden) falsche oder unvollständige Abrechnungsdaten gemeldet hätte und zweitens sie sei Entreichert, sprich sie hätte das Geld nicht mehr, denn sie habe den Summenbetrag (höher als die Einzelbeträge) an die Telekom überwiesen.


Das Gericht muß sich tatsächlich fragen, ob dein Recht auf Herausgabe der Gebühren sich gegen die Telekom richtet. Es sind nämlich drei Handelnde:

* Überrascht als (möglicher) Schuldner der MCI Worldcom
* MCI Worldcom als (möglicher) Gläubiger
* Telekom, an die gezahlt werden kann und die Zahlung weiterleitet an MCI

§ 15 TKV ist eine gesetzliche Einziehungsermächtigung der Telekom zu Gunsten MCI. Sollte nun die Schuld zwischen Überrascht und MCI nicht bestehen, dann richtet sich der Rückzahlungsanspruch des Überrascht (sog. _Putativschuldner_) normalerweise gegen die MCI. 
*Grund:* Die Telekom muß etwas _auf Kosten_ von Überrascht _erlangt_ haben. Und das ist nicht der Fall. Die Telekom vermittelt die Transaktion nur. Überrascht will mit der Zahlung an die Telekom auch seiner Sicht seine vermeintlichen Schulden bei der MCI begleichen und die Telekom ist zur Weiterleitung der Zahlung verpflichtet (vgl. § 15 TKV, § 816 BGB).


----------



## wibu (21 September 2004)

@ ueberrascht

Nein, ich bin kein Telco. Ich hoffe, du auch nicht. 

Die ganze Diskussion wird mir juristisch ein bisschen zu kompliziert.

Ganz doofe Frage: Warum hast du überhaupt bezahlt oder die Lastschrift nicht zurückgeholt, wenn die Rechnung nicht stimmt?

Nebenbei: Wenn du auf Rückzahlung von Beträgen aus dem Jahr 2001 klagst, warum bist du dann erst jetzt vor Gericht? Wann hast du Einwände gegen die Rechnung erhoben und wann die Klage eingereicht?

Gruß wibu


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2004)

Zusatzfrage: Wie hoch ist denn deine Rückforderung eigentlich (unverzinst)? Mehr als 600 €?


----------

